# raid 0 vs 1000rpm

## kandalf

ho un grande dubbio...

vorrei upgradare l'hd del mio computer...ho pensato a due soluzioni.

1. i nuovi hd wd da 1000rpm, poco spazio, ma alte prestazioni e prezzi

2. due hd sata raid, la scheda madre che ho la a8v deluxe ha il controller integrato, come si comporta con linux? lo vede come un hd unico?

grazie di consigli e delucidazioni

----------

## croot

in genere i raid integrati sono fake raid (ossia 1/2 hardware e 1/2 software) .. il che non significa per forza che non ci siano i driver per linux.. ma a questo punto preferirei un raid software con via kernel.. oppure come nel tuo caso un hd veloce..

ciauz..

----------

## kandalf

 *croot wrote:*   

> in genere i raid integrati sono fake raid (ossia 1/2 hardware e 1/2 software) .. il che non significa per forza che non ci siano i driver per linux.. ma a questo punto preferirei un raid software con via kernel.. oppure come nel tuo caso un hd veloce..
> 
> ciauz..

 

ah se le cose si mettono così la mia preferenza si inverte....io vorrei una cosa totalmente hardware.

qualcuno lo ha provato su questa mb?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Se vuoi velocità orientati verso un disco veloce: IMHO cercare artifizi è inutile. Chi te lo fa fare di spendere per per 1 controller raid HW e per 2 dischi quando a conti fatti con 1 disco risolvi?

----------

## kandalf

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Se vuoi velocità orientati verso un disco veloce: IMHO cercare artifizi è inutile. Chi te lo fa fare di spendere per per 1 controller raid HW e per 2 dischi quando a conti fatti con 1 disco risolvi?

 

credevo di avere un controller raid interato decente

ancora nn ho capito se è un fake raid o no

----------

## .:deadhead:.

se è SATA integrato sulla mobo è un fake [dove fake indica che parte del lavoro del controller viene smazzato dalla CPU]. I controller RAID esterni sono completi in quanto autosufficienti, ed infatti costano.

----------

## kandalf

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> se è SATA integrato sulla mobo è un fake [dove fake indica che parte del lavoro del controller viene smazzato dalla CPU]. I controller RAID esterni sono completi in quanto autosufficienti, ed infatti costano.

 

allora tutti quelli integrati sono fake!?

se è così mi arrendo al 10000rpm...

----------

## neryo

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> ho un grande dubbio...
> 
> vorrei upgradare l'hd del mio computer...ho pensato a due soluzioni.
> 
> 1. i nuovi hd wd da 1000rpm, poco spazio, ma alte prestazioni e prezzi
> ...

 

se tu vuoi un hd unico, la tua soluzione non e' raid 0, ma raid 1.. ovvero quello che viene chiamato mirroring.. quindi ridondanza hardware, 2 dischi visti come uno...  in questo modo sei sicuro che 2 hd non ti schiatteranno mai insieme.. a meno che non se ne va il controller....

Dai una letta qui per capire cosa ti serve...

 *dinoxpc.com wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raid 0 o Striping  	
> 
> Non offre nessuna ridondanza ma solo elevate prestazioni rispetto al disco singolo. Se vengono a crearsi dei problemi coi dati memorizzati sul disco non c'è modo di recuperarli. Si ha bisogno di almeno due dischi. La capacità totale è la somma delle capacità dei due dischi.
> ...

 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

qua ci sono un po di benchmarks

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> allora tutti quelli integrati sono fake!?
> 
> se è così mi arrendo al 10000rpm...

 

meglio. anche perché poi un RAID-0 è un suicidio.

tanto vale buttare i dischi dalla finestra. almeno sai esattamente quando perderai i dati

----------

## Truzzone

Il mio consiglio, se ti serve spazio due dischi SATA in Raid0 Software con MD  :Wink:  , raid integrato sconsigliato.

Le prestazioni sono eccezzionali, altrimenti non ti serve spazio un WD 10000rpm.

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## kandalf

ma a me interessano solo le prestazioni.

allora il progammino tipo bios per raid che ho a che serve!?

voglio raid 0, nn 1, voglio solo migliorare le prestazioni

----------

## Truzzone

Allora vai per 2 WD 10000rpm in Raid0 md da kernel e il pc vola via !  :Laughing: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. i nuovi hd wd da 1000rpm, poco spazio, ma alte prestazioni e prezzi
> 
> 2. due hd sata raid, la scheda madre che ho la a8v deluxe ha il controller integrato, come si comporta con linux? lo vede come un hd unico?

 

ahaaaaaaaaaa bongustaio!!!!!!

io a settembre metto il sistema operativo (uso solo gentoo) su questo HD

37Gb * 10000rpm = una dannata scheggia, l'ho visto gia' all'opera e sono rimasto piacevolmente

impressionato!

Come secondo Hd prendero' un maxtor ipercapiente sempre SATA (li mi interessa solo la capienza e non le prestazioni)

tipo questo

per le prestazioni posso affermare che su mobo Abit e Dfi (con chipset Nvidia Nforce4 -  NV SATA RAID) 

con questa configurazione non ho notato alcun tipo di problema o slowdown.

che chipset monta la tua mobo? ammetto di non avere simpatia per i prodotti

asus ma questo è un'altro flame/discorso  :Very Happy: 

edit:

ho letto solo adesso che vuoi mettere su un raid 0!

bene allora no problemo compri due wd e poi usi il supporto

nel kernel per la creazione e la gestione degli array raid...

non utilizzare il controller on-board della mobo!!

----------

## lavish

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> io a settembre metto il sistema operativo (uso solo gentoo) su questo HD
> 
> 37Gb * 10000rpm = una dannata scheggia, l'ho visto gia' all'opera e sono rimasto piacevolmente
> 
> impressionato!

 

Te lo danno anche con la retroilluminazione verdognola?  :Laughing: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ho letto solo adesso che vuoi mettere su un raid 0!
> 
> bene allora no problemo compri due wd e poi usi il supporto
> ...

 

Come mai e`  preferibile usare una soluzione di questo tipo?[/quote]

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   io a settembre metto il sistema operativo (uso solo gentoo) su questo HD
> 
>  
> 
> Te lo danno anche con la retroilluminazione verdognola? 
> ...

 

asadsdafha spero di si!!!  :Laughing: 

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   
> 
> ho letto solo adesso che vuoi mettere su un raid 0!
> 
> [..]
> ...

 

Se ti riferisci all' adoperare il software raid invece di quello hardware 

(magari onboard sulla propria mobo) per la gestione di un array raid (0,1,ecc)

ci sono almeno 2 motivi:

1)le performace di un array gestito via software raid rispetto a quelle di un array

gestito tramite controller "casalinghi" (questo esclude i controller raid seri es: quelli SCSI)

sono nettamente superiori.. io non ci credevo fino a che non l'ho constatato di persona,

avevo un HPT370 e due dischi identici in raid0, via software raid andavano veloci

quasi il doppio!  :Shocked: 

2)con la serie 2.6.x gli sviluppatori del kernel hanno marcato come deprecato

l'ultizzo di un driver che si interfaccia con il controller raid hw (sata,ide)

per la gestione degli array, cioè esiste il driver per il controller raid

ma non il driver per la gestione del suo array, e questo di fatto ti obbliga

a passare alla gestione via software raid, che non affatto malvagia, anzi

(questo esclude sempre i controller  seri usare un controller raid SCSI

vi assicuro è uno spettacolo)

----------

## lavish

Ok, grazie, tutto chiaro  :Smile: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Come secondo Hd prendero' un maxtor ipercapiente sempre SATA (li mi interessa solo la capienza e non le prestazioni)
> 
> tipo questo

 

Te lo sconsiglio vivamente, spendi quei 10 in più per un Western Digital della serie KS  :Surprised: 

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 1)le performace di un array gestito via software raid rispetto a quelle di un array
> 
> gestito tramite controller "casalinghi" (questo esclude i controller raid seri es: quelli SCSI)
> 
> sono nettamente superiori.. io non ci credevo fino a che non l'ho constatato di persona,
> ...

 

Confermo, sono restato così  :Shocked:   quando ho visto le prestazioni del raid0 fornito da md del kernel rispetto al fake fornito dal chipset SIL3112 e dal VT8237  :Sad: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

PS: @X-Drum: hai trovato difficoltà nel configurare i dischi con nforce4? tra breve faccio il nuovo server  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Io sarei per i samsung: costano meno, consumano meno, scaldano meno. Unico neo, vanno un pelo peggio rispetti agli hitachi (sempre nella categoria 7200). Se proprio vuoi spendere tanto, puoi sempre fare una raid 5, un compromesso tra spazio, prestazioni e sicurezza

----------

## kandalf

mannaggia...ero convinto di aver preso una buona mb con un controller sata raid decente! via software nn mi gusta l'idea, vorrei qualcosa totalmente trasparente, tutta via hardware. ho ancora un po' di giorni per pernsarci.

----------

## Truzzone

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> mannaggia...ero convinto di aver preso una buona mb con un controller sata raid decente! via software nn mi gusta l'idea, vorrei qualcosa totalmente trasparente, tutta via hardware. ho ancora un po' di giorni per pernsarci.

 

Stessa idea che avevo io prima di provare il raid software del kernel, anch'io avevo pensato tutto quello che gli ho dato per quella scheda madre con controller integrato e ho continuato a sbatterci la testa finchè non son riuscito a farcelo andare, guardo i risultati (prestazioni) e fanno schifo confermando quello che avevo letto a riguardo mentre tentavo di farlo andare, infine ho detto bhè proviamo il raid software tanto ho pensato peggio di così  :Laughing:   invece dopo mi sono ricreduto, è una bomba senza spendere centinaia di euro (meno di 150 non la trovi) per un vera scheda raid hw.  :Wink: 

Come carico cpu tenendo sempre a vista top mentre facevo sudare i dischi  :Laughing:   ho visto che l'occupazione è salita di molto poco se non niente per quanto riguarda md.

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *kandalf wrote:*   

> mannaggia...ero convinto di aver preso una buona mb con un controller sata raid decente! 

 

beh dai quello non è un problema... mettiamola cosi:

con la scusa del controller raid on-board dovresti ritrovarti 

almeno 4 controller sata sulla mobo (o sbaglio?)

@Truzzone: nessun problema, tutto è filato liscio

----------

## croot

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> se è SATA integrato sulla mobo è un fake [dove fake indica che parte del lavoro del controller viene smazzato dalla CPU]. I controller RAID esterni sono completi in quanto autosufficienti, ed infatti costano.

 

non sono sicuro del fatto che se esterni siano per forza raid hardware reali, infatti questo sembra essere un fakeraid

mentre sono d'accordo che quelli reali costano..

ciao..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tenuto conto che, in caso di rottura di uno dei 2 dischi ti perdi tutti i dati presenti su ambo i dischi, pensaci bene se non sia il caso di investire su un HD potente anzichè su 2. Oltretutto 2 dischi -> doppio calore. E' vero che i case attuali sono spaziosi, ma meno roba c'è meglio si stà  :Very Happy: 

@croot

d'oh... l'eccezione che conferma la regola: se uno vuol tirarti la sola, te la tira anche su scheda esterna... :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> tenuto conto che, in caso di rottura di uno dei 2 dischi ti perdi tutti i dati presenti su entrambe le partizioni [perchè il raid sw di linux lavora a partizioni, non ad interi dischi] pensaci bene se non sia il caso di investire sull'HW.

 

se hai un controller raid (farlocco o ottimo che sia) e in modalita raid 0 hardware 

ti si falla un disco, il risultato è il medesimo: hai perso i dati.

Non accaniamoci sul raid sw please, in questo caso e' la modalita' raid 0 (hw o sw)

che non ti da sicurezza sui dati, serve solo ad incrementare le prestazioni.

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  Oltretutto 2 dischi -> doppio calore...

 

se il tuo case non è un accozzaglia di cavi e hardware malventilato

anche con 2 dischi non corri pericoli.

Ho avuto simultanemente montati nel mio case anche fino a 4 dischi fissi

di cui 3 maxtor (i peggiori, quelli che scaldano di piu' e che prima si fallano se non raffreddati)

eppure le temperature erano eccellenti  min 28° -> max 32°

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> Non accaniamoci sul raid sw please, in questo caso e' la modalita' raid 0 (hw o sw)
> 
> che non ti da sicurezza sui dati, serve solo ad incrementare le prestazioni.

 

La mia frase era ambigua... ho corretto il tiro. Tranqui  :Cool:   io ed mdadm siamo ottimi amici da lungo tempo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   Non accaniamoci sul raid sw please, in questo caso e' la modalita' raid 0 (hw o sw)
> 
> che non ti da sicurezza sui dati, serve solo ad incrementare le prestazioni. 
> 
> La mia frase era ambigua... ho corretto il tiro. Tranqui   io ed mdadm siamo ottimi amici da lungo tempo 

 

buon per voi,

io mi riferivo solo ed unicamente all'apprezzamento fatto sul raid sw :O

----------

## SilverXXX

Ma io on ho capito una cosa: ti serve per esigenza assoluta (tipo server)  o lo fai per sfizio tuo? se lo fai per sfizio tuo, non pensa ti convenga il raid hw, 150 euro solo di scheda raid non ne varrebbe la pena. A quel punto o fai un raid sw tra dischi normali o compri i raptor (che eprò fanno parecchio casino...)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> buon per voi, io mi riferivo solo ed unicamente all'apprezzamento fatto sul raid sw :O

 Ehm... mdadm è il tool di gestione del raid sotto linux. Quel che ti volevo dire è che uso raid SW da mò e non sono certo io a metterne in dubbio la bontà e l'efficacia  :Wink:  In più ho editato il mio primo post, così da risolvere l'ambiguità della frase che hai quotato  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   buon per voi, io mi riferivo solo ed unicamente all'apprezzamento fatto sul raid sw :O Ehm... mdadm è il tool di gestione del raid sotto linux. Quel che ti volevo dire è che uso raid SW da mò e non sono certo io a metterne in dubbio la bontà e l'efficacia  In più ho editato il mio primo post, così da risolvere l'ambiguità della frase che hai quotato 

 

mitico!!! 

nota: guarda che so cose' mdadm!, anche la mia frase era un infelice tentativo

di fare una battuta

----------

## Truzzone

Vedo che siamo in diversi ad apprezzare md  :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

WD740 Raptor vs dischi 7200 giri RAID 0, prestazioni a confronto

----------

## flocchini

l'avevo letto anche io, ma anche l'autore concorda che il RAID-0 e' una follai a livello di affidabilita'. La mia gentoo non finir'a mai li' sopra, appena ho liquidi passero' anche io ad un raptor  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

non è che è una follia, semplicemente hai il doppia delle possibilità di perderci tutto  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> l'avevo letto anche io, ma anche l'autore concorda che il RAID-0 e' una follai a livello di affidabilita'.

 

ho usato gentoo+raid0 in hardware raid per 1 anno 

ed in software raid per un altro anno

in 2 anni nessun problema o crash...

se aumentano le probabilita' non e' detto che _debbano necessariamente_

verificarsi eventi disastrosi.....

----------

## flocchini

certo, ma murphy e' sempre in agguato... E dopo che ho perso un 250 giga di dati per i lcrash di un solo disco, di avere DOPPIA possibilita' di perdere la mia partizione di sistema non ne voglio nemmeno sentir parlare  :Razz:  Poi si tratta sempre di scelte, per quanto mi riguarda ritengo il raid-0 una follia. Punto  :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> [...] Poi si tratta sempre di scelte, per quanto mi riguarda ritengo il raid-0 una follia. Punto 

 

certo ci mancherebbe ognuno puo' e deve maturare la sua opinione,

ma nel tuo caso specifico ti sei chiesto o hai accertato le cause della morte del tuo hd?

dire che è stata sfiga è riduttivo

----------

## Frez

Si potrebbe mettere alcune partizioni in raid-1 su cui tenere i dati vitali e usare una partizione in raid-0  per i dati temporanei o di scarsa importanza, magari tenuti sul disco per comodita' e presenti anche in qualche backup.

La cosa e' di scarsa utilita' su un srv che si suppone non abbia dati sacrificabili, mentre su un PC casalingo potrebbe far comodo.

----------

## Truzzone

Il raid0 l'ho utilizzato e lo utilizzero sempre sia su partizione di sistema che su dati in cui ho bisogno di velocità.

La mia opinione per quanto riguarda tutti quelli che dicono che il raid0 è pericoloso per il doppio delle possibilità:

Partendo da un presupposto, che nel momento in cui si fa un raid0 si utilizzano, nella maggior parte dei casi, due dischi acquistati nello stesso momento, della stessa "partita" le probabilità che si rompano utilizzandoli in qualsiasi forma di raid secondo me sono le stesse, un'altra cosa è pensare che nel momento in cui perdo i dati in un raid0 allora nel perdo il doppio poichè ci potrebbe essere qualche possibilità che nel caso in cui avevo dischi non in raid ne perdevo solamente metà con quest'ultima affermazione sono d'accordo, mentre con quelli che dicono che ho il doppio di probabilità non sono affatto d'accordo, ribadisco tutto questo secondo la mia opinione.  :Wink: 

Da uno che utilizza dischi in coppia da 5-6 anni e da 1 anno in raid0 in più computer, dalla mia esperienza con tutti i dischi che ho passato ho notato che una volta che è 'partito' un disco l'altro non ci mette molto a rompersi  :Mad: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

## Frez

 *Truzzone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Partendo da un presupposto, che nel momento in cui si fa un raid0 si utilizzano, nella maggior parte dei casi, due dischi acquistati nello stesso momento, della stessa "partita" le probabilità che si rompano utilizzandoli in qualsiasi forma di raid secondo me sono le stesse ...

 

Sai che non e' un discorso sbagliato ?

(a parte l'economia di punteggiatura  :Smile:  )

Le probabilita' che si rompa qualcosa non sono esattamente doppie. Sembra strano, ma questo deriva dalla correlazione tra i le probabilita' di rottura dei due apparecchi (cosa che si suppone esista tra dischi della stessa mandata)

Faccio un esempio: se lancio un dado, la probabilita' che esca "6" e' di 1/6

Se ne lancio due, le probabilita' che esca "almeno un 6" sono 12/36, ovvero 2/6, cioe' il doppio.

(36 sono i risultati possibili, mentre 12 sono quelli favorevoli, dove c'e' almeno un "6")

Questo e' vero finche' i lanci dei dadi sono incorrelati.

Introduciamo un po' di correlazione: visto che se un disco si rompe probabilmente all' altro non resta molto da campare, diciamo che se un dado fornisce un "6", l'altro non puoi fornire un "1".

In questo caso il numero di risultati favorevoli scende a 10, e quindi le probabilita' di avere almeno un "6" (ovvero, la rottura di almeno un componente) diventano 10/34, che e' un numero leggermente inferiore a 12/36 (i risultati possibili non sono piu' 36, perche' le coppie (1,6) e (6,1) non sono piu' eventi possibili).

Se la correlazione fosse unitaria i dischi si romperebbero nello stesso momento e le probabilita' di perdita dati del raid0 sarebbero identiche a quelle del raid1

La questione e': quale grado di correlazione esiste tra i due dischi ?

Io temo bassa.

Ma la cosa va guardata anche da un altro punto di vista: nel caso del raid1 non interessa tanto la probabilita' di rottura di entrambi i dischi, quanto piuttosto il tempo che intercorre tra le due rotture. Se tale intervallo di tempo e' sufficiente a sostituire il disco rotto, il sistema cambia e i dati sono salvi. In barba ai dadi e alle loro correlazioni  :Smile: 

Quindi, le probabilita' di perdere i dati in realta' non sono la meta', ma sono quelle date dall'evento "entrambi i dischi rotti in un tempo inferiore a quello di ripristino dell'array" (nel caso di array di 2 dischi ovviamente)

E' un discorso farlocco ?

Abbiate pazienza ... e' il primo di settembre ... e' dura ... e comunque devo smetterla di cenare a peperonata e salsicce ...  :Smile: 

----------

## Truzzone

 *Frez wrote:*   

> Sai che non e' un discorso sbagliato ?
> 
> (a parte l'economia di punteggiatura  )

 

Sorry  :Embarassed: 

Grazie per la splendida spiegazione  :Very Happy: 

Ciao by Truzzone  :Smile: 

----------

